# Rocky Mountain Teamwagen



## RM Matthias (6. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal Fragen ob von euch jemand weiß wo man Bilder von Teamwagen von Rocky Mountain sehen kann, da ich mir auch was an mein Auto machen möchte.

GO RIDE


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. August 2006)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Hallo Matthias,
frag mal Mario(TurboLenzen) ob er Fotos vom T5 macht und Sie dir schickt. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (6. August 2006)

Also, es gibt hier irgendwo auch nen Händler, der so ein Teamwagen besitzt. Lustigerweise hatte ich ihn am Gardasee getroffen. Auf der Frage hin, ob er vielleicht mit zum Mt. Baldo fahren wollte, entgegnete dieser (zickig?) er wäre im Urlaub... naja... was solls!


----------



## xtobix (7. August 2006)

aus England:

mit Scott Beaumont







vom Bicycle Magic Shop aus London:










Bike Action:






2004:






und 2006:






und von MTsports:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. August 2006)

na dann kanns ja losgehen. Bist Du schon am Zeichnen ?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. August 2006)

hier noch was älteres:


----------

